# Ford 3000 3 point lift not working



## Dexter (Jan 19, 2017)

I bought a ford 3000 diesel and when I got it the lift did not work I took the plate off under ther seat and doing that the bolts that hold the lift cylander to the plate were stripped out I was able to get some different bolts to grab but didn't have much of a bite on them put it back together and the lift worked but noticed the blocking plate had a crack in it and was leaking oil and when I hooked the bush hog it pulled the bolts back out so I decided to rethread with some bigger bolts did all that and I went and welded the crack in the blocking plate put it all back together and not it don't work at all what could it be that made it stop working? Welding that blocking plate or rethreading with bigger bolts into the lift cylander??


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

It's winter now. You might have some water in the hydraulic system that froze.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Dexter,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

First consideration should be RM-MN's idea of frozen water in the system. Did you change the fluid in the rear differential section? Is the fluid "milky" in appearance? Did you change the fluid in the transmission (note that tranny and rear differential are two separate reservoirs)?

See attached diagrams. Hydraulic lift cover & pump.

The cracked cover plate and stripped threads may be indicative of excessive pump pressure due to a stuck relief valve. You can check your pump pressure by installing a 3000 psi pressure gauge in the pump test port (item #20 on pump diagram). Max pressure should be around 2500 psi.

When you had the lift cover off, did you check the lift arms for freedom of movement? The bushings may be galled, putting the lift arms in a severe bind, making it very difficult to move? 

You can find replacement lift cover parts in a tractor salvage yard. Tractorhouse.com has over 100ea. Ford 3000's listed in salvage.


----------



## Dexter (Jan 19, 2017)

Yea I changed all the fluid and the bush hog isn't on it anymore the arms don't come up by them selfs but I can move them up by hand everything moves free and the guy I got the tractor from sad he put it in a bind trying to lift something and said it stopped working so that how the bolts got messed up. Please remember everything was working until I rethreaded the bolts and welded on the blocking plate. I could of messed something up in doing that is what I'm thinking but what is the question


----------



## Dexter (Jan 19, 2017)

Also, I'm not getting any hydraulic oil on the plug on the blocking plate. It's like something is stopping circulation from going up into the blocking plate


----------



## Dexter (Jan 19, 2017)

And it's 70 degrees here in Louisiana definitely not frozen lol


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

If no fluid to the blocking plate, most likely your pump isn't putting out. May have lost prime. There are two plugs on your pump. One for pressure testing and the other for adding fluid to prime the pump.

Another consideration, as you are well aware, there are many O-rings for the lift cover and blocking plate. If any are damaged, you may have an internal leak.


----------



## Dexter (Jan 19, 2017)

Ok I'm not sure where I need to check but on the right hand side where the pump line runs there is a bolt and when I unscrew it the pump is pumping. Where would I need to bleed the air?!


----------



## Dexter (Jan 19, 2017)

If the blocking plate was welded, could that cause any damage?


----------



## Dexter (Jan 19, 2017)

That's where I welded


----------



## Dexter (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm getting a good vol of fluid here but haven't check the pressure


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Dexter,

The piece that you welded on is not a blocking plate, it is an ASC valve (hydraulic selector valve) that allows you to provide hydraulics to remote valves, etc. I'm sure you have damaged seals in this valve by welding on it. This valve should have a knob on the shaft in the front of it. All the way in provides hydraulics to the 3-point lift, and when pulled out it provides hydraulics to the remotes, etc. Probably needs new O-rings and seals.

The bolt you point to where you are getting fluid is part of the hydraulic flow control valve. Most guys set it to "fast" response for lift operation. It is supposed to control the descent rate of the lift, but it also affects the lift rate. There is a knob on it that screws in and out to adjust hydraulic response time


----------



## Dexter (Jan 19, 2017)

Ok thanks and I did change out the o rings that are on that knob I was able to pull it out because that what what I first thought was the problem after I welded on it but the o rings did not seem to fit right could that be why it's not working? Also I can pull that knob out completely with the tractor running and there is no fluid coming out from it.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

As Harvey w stayted it is a selecter valve in the first photo . On my 1970 3400 it has a 3 position selector valve. All the way in is HYD off, middle is 3 point hitch only and out is remotes. I don't have remotes so I leave it in the middle position. Hope you did not worpe the body of the selector valve when you welded. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dexter (Jan 19, 2017)

That's exactly what I think I did and I plane on changing it and getting one with the remote hoses on it but I want to be sure that is the problem and Not be changing all kinds of parts that don't need to be changed


----------



## Dexter (Jan 19, 2017)

If that peace is warped or damaged would it stop my 3 point from working is what I want to know


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes, any deformation will result in the valve failing to seal.


----------



## Dexter (Jan 19, 2017)

Ok I'll change it out! Thanks for the help


----------



## Dexter (Jan 19, 2017)

Could I put a blocking plate instead of a control valve and my 3 point hitch still work?


----------



## Dexter (Jan 19, 2017)

...............


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Yes, you can install the blocking plate and provide hydraulic power to the lift only.


----------



## Tree1 (9 mo ago)

Dexter said:


> View attachment 29857
> 
> 
> That's where I welded


I think you melted the old rings when you was welding. That might let the fluid bypass .
. My 1975 won't lift. I changed the pump because the tractor had a lot of hours. Change the fluid. Still ain't lifting. 
Mine has remote hydraulics and I was probably overloading the system. I wonder if the relief valve stuck. I've been working on it for 4 years.
I don't know where the relief valve is I hope I can get to it without taking that whole top back off.


----------

